

Idea Dump (#6) - wgx
http://willgrant.org/idea-dump-6/

======
debacle
With regards to "Git for Everyone," it was fairly easy to train our account
managers and project managers to use TortoiseSVN. The most complicated aspect
was that they would sometimes still upload some_document_rev1.pdf,
some_document_rev2.pdf, which took a while to train them out of.

Git is a bit more complex than subversion, but there is TortoiseGit:

<http://code.google.com/p/tortoisegit/>

~~~
wgx
Yep. Likely an OS vendor could make it work well on the desktop.

